# Lactol



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Can someone tell me where I can get Lactol from and its name thats suitable for mice? I need some for my pregnant and birthing does. Also do you give powdered lactol if so how do you give it to the mice is it just sprinkled on their food? This probably needs to be somewhere else so please feel free to move it


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

The one we use and i think most other people use is "Sherley's" lactol, You can get it from most [email protected] or normal pet shops. Its about £6-7 per tin for the med size one. And we just sprinkle it over there food, Sometimes they get some made up in a normal water bottle, if you do that just make sure they have water as well.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats the one I was looking at but wanted to check before I got some that it would be fine to use, thanks.


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

I occasionally give it to mine by soaking some stale seeded bread in a seperate food dish. They go mad over it. I also mix powdered with their food.


----------

